# fireworks?



## H@nsli (3. April 2004)

Hi,

kennt sich jemand gut mit macromedia fireworks aus? ich schreib jetzt nicht weiter hier rein, da ich zuerst wissen möchte obs jemand drauf hat oder nicht


----------



## thoru (9. April 2004)

Hallo H@nsli

wenn du Hilfe erwartest dann must du schon genaus definieren was möchtest.
Denn viele kennen sich bestimmt mit Fireworks aus, doch können wir hier 
nur schwer erraten was für dich *richtig draufhaben* heißt.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------

